# Any Sunset Cove (Marco Island) Owners?



## Seaport104 (Jan 19, 2014)

Any Sunset Cove (Marco Island) owners that have joined HIVC? 

I am curious regarding the conversion to HIVC. Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## Rawlinson491 (Jan 20, 2014)

I am an owner of Sunset Cove 
Purchased it from Summer Bay but it was sold to Holiday Inn 
I am having "Point Conversion" problems 
Very interested to converse with you
Steve


----------



## Sandy (Jan 20, 2014)

You might also be interested in the general HICV HIVC discussion reflected here:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193431

I am a relatively new owner in the HICV system, but continuing to learn. 

Hope this adds to your concerns and bank of information.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 20, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> Any Sunset Cove (Marco Island) owners that have joined HIVC?
> 
> I am curious regarding the conversion to HIVC. Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,



Is the option to convert to HGVC no longer available?
I would think that HGVC would be more desirable than Holiday Inn if it's still an option.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jan 20, 2014)

chriskre said:


> Is the option to convert to HGVC now longer available?
> I would think that HGVC would be more desirable than Holiday Inn if it's still an option.



That's right- no more option to convert to HGVC . I called HGVC and they confirmed. I asked them how they get their current inventory then since it is still listed as an affiliate on HGVC and they mentioned it is all from the developer or I assume those who enrolled when it was available.

HGVC is definitely more desirable but HIVC seems to have taken some notes from HGVC and Wyndham-

- They are allowing PIC of weeks resort 
- HIVC RCI portal
- Points based 
- Conversion to hotel points


----------



## Sandy (Jan 21, 2014)

I am not familiar with the HGVC option, but we are doing well with the holiday inn version of a points/hotel/timeshare program.  They do have the generic holiday inn hotels, but they also have the high end hotels in the InterContinental Hotel group and the Crowne Plazas. 

Hilton is surely a few steps above Holiday Inn, I won't argue that point.  But it is working for us, at a reasonable/cheap entry price point.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jan 21, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> That's right- no more option to convert to HGVC . I called HGVC and they confirmed. I asked them how they get their current inventory then since it is still listed as an affiliate on HGVC and they mentioned it is all from the developer or I assume those who enrolled when it was available.
> 
> HGVC is definitely more desirable but HIVC seems to have taken some notes from HGVC and Wyndham-
> 
> ...



I have two weeks at Sunset cove with HGVC and 4 weeks with Holiday inn. I initially had 4 weeks with HGVC, but pulled two out to start with Holiday inn.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jan 22, 2014)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> I have two weeks at Sunset cove with HGVC and 4 weeks with Holiday inn. I initially had 4 weeks with HGVC, but pulled two out to start with Holiday inn.



Awesome! Can you share a comparison of the two? Which one do you prefer?


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jan 22, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> Awesome! Can you share a comparison of the two? Which one do you prefer?



Does not matter much now, since you will not be able to enroll in Hilton. 

With Holiday Inn, I am now at their Highest premier level status, so I get some perks, etc. which makes it attractive. If you are single week owner, you will not get those benefits


----------



## Seaport104 (Jan 24, 2014)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Does not matter much now, since you will not be able to enroll in Hilton.



Agree but was just curious on how the two compares with each other since they seem very similar.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 24, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> Any Sunset Cove (Marco Island) owners that have joined HIVC?
> 
> I am curious regarding the conversion to HIVC. Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,



Are they currently offering owners incentives to join HIVC?  Can you share the details here?
thanks,


----------



## Seaport104 (Jan 25, 2014)

Since I am not a current owner, unfortunately, I do not have any information for current owners.

However, since I was thinking of purchasing an HIVC property via resale (specifically Marco Island), I called HIVC regarding the potential to enroll into the HIVC system since that property qualifies under their signature collection. The rep told me I would have to make a develop purchase to enroll the property into HIVC. 

The lowest option was the Geneva, WI property and the cost was approx. $8500 with closing costs. The pricing was for the lowest season of that property and would get me the HIVC points associated with that season and additional $280 or so in maintenance fees but that would also enroll the Sunset Cove resale into HIVC.

I ended up passing and decided not to bid on Sunset Cove since the 8,500 outlay wasn't worth it for me to enroll and my option to trade the unit was limited to Registry Collection of RCI which = higher membership and trade fees.

My understanding was the owners who already owned at Sunset Cove were given the option to enroll their unit into HIVC for free but by a certain date, June 2012 (I believe).



Sandy said:


> Are they currently offering owners incentives to join HIVC?  Can you share the details here?
> thanks,


----------



## Mob514 (Mar 6, 2014)

*Sunset cove*

Hello.  My parents purchased a 3 bedroom at sunset cove in either 2004 or 2006.  Everything brand new..beautiful.   They paid way too much!  40k. Now they don't use it,  the week is in august.   We have been using the HGVC and the rci points to exchange for different vacations, so it's not a total waste.  Anyone know of a reliable company to sell it?  We are trying to figure out what's its worth to see if it's Even worth it to sell.  
Thanks!


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Mar 6, 2014)

Mob514 said:


> Hello.  My parents purchased a 3 bedroom at sunset cove in either 2004 or 2006.  Everything brand new..beautiful.   They paid way too much!  40k. Now they don't use it,  the week is in august.   We have been using the HGVC and the rci points to exchange for different vacations, so it's not a total waste.  Anyone know of a reliable company to sell it?  We are trying to figure out what's its worth to see if it's Even worth it to sell.
> Thanks!



It will sell for $2,000 range. If you use a broker, this will be their commission and you will receive nothing. These weeks had better value in resale when you could enroll them in Hilton Grand Vacation club. I own 6 weeks at Sunset cove.


----------



## Mob514 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Sunset cove*



sjuhawk_jd said:


> It will sell for $2,000 range. If you use a broker, this will be their commission and you will receive nothing. These weeks had better value in resale when you could enroll them in Hilton Grand Vacation club. I own 6 weeks at Sunset cove.


Thanks for your reply sjuhawk! 
The weeks are enrolled in the hilton grand vacation club.  I hope this means more money for them.  How would we even go about selling this on our own without a broker?


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 8, 2014)

Mob514 said:


> Thanks for your reply sjuhawk!
> The weeks are enrolled in the hilton grand vacation club.  I hope this means more money for them.  How would we even go about selling this on our own without a broker?



Here's one that sold on eBay that included a years use and all closing & transfer cost so it was pretty much given away for free.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sunset-Cove...Timeshares&hash=item25883e315e#ht_2303wt_1366

And here's one where the buyer did not get a free weeks use and had to pay closing and transfer costs.  Still very close to free.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUNSET-COVE...0718553061?hash=item5af8a3fbe5#ht_3607wt_1113


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 8, 2014)

Mob514 said:


> Thanks for your reply sjuhawk!
> The weeks are enrolled in the hilton grand vacation club.  I hope this means more money for them.  How would we even go about selling this on our own without a broker?



The problem is the enrollment into hgvc does not transfer to the new owner and hilton is not taking them anymore for enrollment.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Mar 11, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Here's one that sold on eBay that included a years use and all closing & transfer cost so it was pretty much given away for free.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sunset-Cove...Timeshares&hash=item25883e315e#ht_2303wt_1366
> 
> ...



Yeah, both of them are now in my name


----------

